# FL Deputies Shoot Suspect Hiding in Locked Shed After He Pointed Gun At Them.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Way too much restraint. If you are a cop looking for a armed individual, you find him hiding in a shed under a bean bag with a gun pointed at another cop you should have plugged the guy before the deputy could make the "P" sound in "Drop" 







Hillsborough County, Florida — On Wednesday, April 20, 2022, suspect Dewayne Davis, 35, shot a relative after an argument over floor work being done in an RV in the 10300 block of McIntosh Road. On Monday, May 23, 2022, just after 10:30 AM, deputies were performing a “Walk It Like I Talk It,” a community policing effort where deputies are encouraged to engage with community members in order to build rapport, in the area of the previous shooting. Deputies were actively searching for the suspect and talking to several community members to determine his whereabouts. Deputies were advised that Davis was recently seen nearby. When deputies came upon Davis’ girlfriend, Dana Rice, 31, she gave inconsistent information regarding Davis’ whereabouts and whether or not he was residing in a nearby shed that had been locked from the outside. Deputies on scene called for additional units, including K-9, to search the shed. With the reasonable suspicion that Davis was hiding in the shed and after several warnings to surrender peacefully, deputies entered the shed with a K9. They found Davis hiding underneath a large beanbag and pointing a gun directly at the deputies. Deputies gave Davis multiple commands to put the handgun down. Davis put the gun down, at which point, it appeared he was going to surrender. Instead, Davis turned and reached for another firearm. Sergeant Jason Goff and Deputy Charles Perdomo fired their service weapons, striking Davis several times. Davis was transported to Tampa General Hospital in critical condition, and charges are pending. Dana Rice has been charged with Resisting an Officer without Violence and Obstruction. No deputies were injured in the incident. Sergeant Jason Goff and Deputy Charles Perdomo have no prior use of force incidents. Sergeant Goff has been with HCSO since 1998, and Deputy Perdomo has been with HCSO since 1995.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If they "reasonably believed" an armed suspect was inside that shed:


Why is the K-9 deputy approaching the shed with his gun in his holster?
Why did he stick his head inside the shed like that?
Why did the K-9 go for the tennis ball and not for the suspect?
Why is the K-9 deputy more concerned with his dog and not with the suspect who is picking up the gun, which is right beside him?
It's situations like this one where it's better to have the dog off leash (that's how my department conducts K-9 searches)
They should have had a better plan than what we see here.

That whole thing was hard to watch.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Agreed, if the k9 caught a track and alarted them to the fact there is somebody inside shed. At that point they should have pulled back, stack up, force entry and clear the shed. ...this is a fubar situation.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s Florida…


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Actually, if the K-9 alerted and they honestly believed there was an armed suspect inside, that would make it a "barricaded suspect" and SWAT should be called out. At the very least, you don't make entry into a small structure the way they did with that info.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Frag out…


----------

